# 2001 Cannondale Spec's



## 01 C'dale (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone have a 2001 Cannondale catalog. I am looking for the dimensions listed for a 54cm CAAD 5 road frame. A scan of the page would be awesome. 
I tried vintagecannondale.com but the whole catalog is blurry and I cannot read it.


----------



## trauma-md (Feb 6, 2004)

http://www.vintagecannondale.com/catalog.html


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

That pdf is definitely horrible. Try this:

http://allcdale.com/cannondale-caad5

Edit: Hrm, no dimensions there, but maybe whoever put that site up can help you out.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If you compare the 2001 and 2002 catalog which appear to be the same so maybe your eyes can sort of put it together, and also the specs for a 60cm bike on this page:

http://jambala.de/sports/01_equipment/cannondale_R1000.htm

My best guess is:
Seat Tube Angle: 73.5
Head Tube Angle: 73.0
Horizontal Top Tube Length: 56.0
Chainstay length: 40.5
Fork Rake: 4.3
Bottom Bracket Height: 27.3
Wheelbase: 99.0
Trail: OK, this was the one I really couldn't tell at all. NOT 5.6 and NOT 5.9, maybe 5.89?
Standover Height: 81.0
Bottom Bracket drop: 6.7
Front-Center Distance: 59.3


----------

